# Wheel sealant



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Hi

I'm looking to purchase a wheel sealant to treat my alloys. I was after some recommendations? I have been thinking of the following:

Fk1000p
Blackfire
Poor Boys wheel sealant
Chemical guys wheels guard

But I'm open to hear peoples views of other suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been using Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine for the last 6 months and its great. 

Has 3 months durability and leaves the alloys with a lovely shine.
Washed my car last weekend for the first time in 8 weeks (due to the bad weather, etc) and done about 900 miles. The wheels were filthy. Just powerwashed them down and then shampoo and water with various brushes and came up sparkling in no time.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not used all of those but FK1000p works well for me


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I find the CG and Poorboys a waste of time - they are no better than a half decent wax from what I've seen.

Planet Polish is a very good shout, it leaves a stunning finish and is quite durable.

I tend to just use Collinite 845 now - it's a doddle to use and lasts 3-4 months easily.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I use either Optimum Car Wax, Dodo Red Mist, or Chemical Guys V7. All spray, so really one skoosh, 1 wipe to spread, 1 wipe to buff and they look lovely. I do this after every few washes and they stay tip-top. You don't HAVE to get a dedicated wheel sealent/wax, any one will do a job, but out of your picks, I'd say I like FK the best. Never tried Blackfire.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I use CG Jetseal 109 on mine. Top it off usually with Red Mist.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

I already have some Jetseal, but haven't tried it.

How do you find it?


----------



## unclejimbo (Sep 19, 2009)

planet polish- very impressive!


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i use the poorboys wheel seel, pretty impressed so far even in these conditions,


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I find the CG and Poorboys a waste of time - they are no better than a half decent wax from what I've seen.


Yep I second that. It does protect them, i.e. stop's pitting and weather damage but I find brake dust does build up quicker than what I expected and a pressure washer doesn't get rid of it.

Surprised no one was mentioned C5 yet. Never tried it myself, but its going to be the next product I use on my wheels.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

mcowey2000 said:


> Surprised no one was mentioned C5 yet.


+1 makes other wheel sealants look a bit last year in terms of durability & lets be honest that's the 1 quality your looking for from a wheel sealant...impressive product:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

If its your own car Gtechnic all day long it lasts for ever. Jetseal 109 is a great sealant for all occasions if you have the time and topped off with SV Autobahn. Zaino zcs is also a very good sealant with wipe on and leave and topped off with any wax to boost looks. any of those depending how much time you wish to spend on your car,cars:thumb:

A must for me is sealant and then topped with Autobahn. Wheels and tyres are as important as paint imo it makes the car:thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Taking a great interest in this thread as I'm getting a new Megane RS250 in a few weeks and want to seal the wheels as soon as I can, I don't wish to hijack the thread but wondered if the same products could be used to seal painted calipers?

Cheers


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

From what I have seen they can. 

From seeing products like G5 they look really impressive, but you really only get enough for a couple of treatments, ( obviously due to the durability of the product) 

But the thing I've been told though is why spend a lot of money on a sealant for your wheels, when in a few weeks they will be likely to be covered in tar again so you will have to apply a cleaner like tardis, which will remove the sealant anyway. 

What are other peoples views on this.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> not used all of those but FK1000p works well for me


Me two, it last ages on the wheels - I only use it on my wheels now. :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> But the thing I've been told though is why spend a lot of money on a sealant for your wheels, when in a few weeks they will be likely to be covered in tar again so you will have to apply a cleaner like tardis, which will remove the sealant anyway.
> 
> What are other peoples views on this.


As Chilly said above wheels are equally important as the paintwork.
Once the wheels are sealed they are going to stay cleaner for longer and be much easier to clean.
If you're only going to be cleaning them every month or 2 then yes you may get some tar spots during this time of year.
But as your a member of DW I'd imagine you'll be keeping on top of cleaning the car so this won't be an issue.

Once sealed all you'll need to do to clean your wheels is a pressure rinse off, ez brush or similar & a sponge end or small washmitt, along with a bucket full of your normal wash shampoo obviously...rinse & dry. et voila:thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Chris- So your saying by cleaning more regularly normal shampoo will remove tar that has got onto the wheels during the week?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Chris- So your saying by cleaning more regularly normal shampoo will remove tar that has got onto the wheels during the week?


If like me you clean the car every week or every other week you'll find that a normal wash solution with the ez brush or similar will get the inners back to A1 no need for any other products.
You'll probably also find that tar spotting is minimal with the wheels sealed up.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

nick3814 said:


> Taking a great interest in this thread as I'm getting a new Megane RS250 in a few weeks and want to seal the wheels as soon as I can, I don't wish to hijack the thread but wondered if the same products could be used to seal painted calipers?
> 
> Cheers


Oi, what you doing here 

I'm using Chemical Guys Wheel guard at the moment. When the wheels are off I use the same stuff to coat the calipers, struts, springs, sometimes even the wheel arch liners. Doesn't do any harm and does seem to make cleaning easier.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello mate :wave: its your fault I'm on here :lol: since seeing ya thread about the snowfoam and lance! Just waiting for them to arrive so I can have a play on the 225 :buffer:

Seems a canny forum


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

Some serious people who seriously know their stuff. I'm learning tons from these guys


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, likewise mate, want to make sure I care for the RS250 properly when she arrives, counting down the weeks now.


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

The one thing I regret not doing is to look into the clear wrap on the front. You might want to research that on this forum and ask your questions beforehand. I'm thinking it would be a good way of protecting paintwork from stone chips and general crappy weather.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Funny you should say that, I'm getting it fitted with Ventureshield 3M film the day I pick it up.


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm going to probe your knowledge here, guys. Does anyone know what these products are based on? I am having difficulty finding safety data sheets (well, at least the ones which adhere to the necessary regs!). Are they based on acetoxysilanes?

Thanks!


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

I use Jetseal on mine, its wicked, poorboys stuff is a waste of money IMO

also, if you wash your rims regular you dont really need anything too drastic as nothing gets the chance to build up

I wash my wheels at least once a week regardless of the weather, Jetseal them once a month


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

nick3814 said:


> Taking a great interest in this thread as I'm getting a new Megane RS250 in a few weeks and want to seal the wheels as soon as I can, I don't wish to hijack the thread but wondered if the same products could be used to seal painted calipers?
> 
> Cheers


Lovely car! Great choice. Remember to post some pics after its first detail. Remember to tell the dealer not to put any products on it at PDI. You'll probably only want to get rid of them.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

dont forget Rim Wax by Smartwax and also Angelwax wheel sealants are both very good products.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I use Autobahn wheel wax, rim wax, CG wheel guard and lately Wolfs Chemicals rim sealent. All work well imho.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I use smart rimwax and cheaper jobs get supagard wheel gard. Usually get 2 months from rimwax and 1 month from the supagard. Still yet to try the planet polish seal and shine. I used to sell poorboys and tbh, the wheel sealant does work well though its a love or hate product for some. Nothing is a miracle protective coating so any on the market will work its just all down to users preferances and how long you want that said product to last you..


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Everbrite Wheel Guard is the mutz nutz, nothing will stick to it, its self annealing and self levelling, impervious to almost anything and will last indefinitely if maintained correctly..ie no scrubbing or seriously heavy wheel cleaners but we dont use those anyways do we....its not the cheapest but by far the best i have used...heat resistant to 270c as opposed to the closest thing to it FK1000p which is heat resistant to 230c, it can also be used in the engine bay for chrome and stainless alike without any drawbacks, you could of course go with Permanon Supershine which is heat resistant to 300c....


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Who sells the Everbrite?


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> I've been using Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine for the last 6 months and its great.
> 
> Has 3 months durability and leaves the alloys with a lovely shine.
> Washed my car last weekend for the first time in 8 weeks (due to the bad weather, etc) and done about 900 miles. The wheels were filthy. Just powerwashed them down and then shampoo and water with various brushes and came up sparkling in no time.


I really like Planet Polish...current car is wearing a layer of that with some poorboys sealant on top. Dirt/Brake dust (which incidentally is a git on the EVO!) comes off with just shampoo.

Bargain that stuff


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

OGGYsri said:


> Who sells the Everbrite?


I can get it mate but until I start concentrating on sales you would get it from Spautopia, have a read up about it....http://spautopia.co.uk/wheelguard.aspx

If needed go to the links page for approved applicator, what i will say is that its not as easy as others to apply but well worth it...


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

another vote for planet polish ws + shine. great value and the bottle will last ages. 2 coats 24 hours apart will give app 3 months protection. top product (imo)


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

woodym3 said:


> another vote for planet polish ws + shine. great value and the bottle will last ages. 2 coats 24 hours apart will give app 3 months protection. top product (imo)


I agree - the salt came off with just normal shampoo and water. No separate cleaner or masses of scrubbing needed!:thumb:

Wheel Seal & Shine doesn't seem to get the kudos it deserves.


----------



## p-trax (Jan 1, 2011)

Chris_VRS said:


> +1 makes other wheel sealants look a bit last year in terms of durability & lets be honest that's the 1 quality your looking for from a wheel sealant...impressive product:thumb:


Came out of lurk mode to give this a +1 also.
Super easy to apply, and used less than a third of a small bottle for 4x20" range rover wheels


----------



## kevinML320 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Collite476*

Would collite476 be any good for wheels?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aye - defo


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone ever used this stuff?

http://spautopia.co.uk/wheelguard.aspx


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Any of the products that you mentioned will do a good job, just remember not to use wheel cleaner as this will just strip of the sealant, gentle agitation with a brush should get your wheels clean, if that doesn't work hit it with wheel cleaner and reapply the wheel sealant.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Dean123 said:


> Anyone ever used this stuff?
> 
> http://spautopia.co.uk/wheelguard.aspx


yes and i have posted it on the previous page, it is the mutz nutz, you will also find that the approved applicator is also me.....


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Could opti seal sealant be used on the wheels? Thought as it's so quick and easy to apply it would be good on wheels.


----------

